# DTC P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit malfunction.



## tim123 (Oct 25, 2009)

2006 Jetta 2.5 liter - Engine light came on - I put the scanner on it on got P0480 code - which is the code for Cooling fan 1 circuit malfunction. I put a new fan in it 3 months ago and now the light is back on and I am getting the same code. What else could be causing this problem?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: DTC P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit malfunction. (tim123)*

Please post an auto scan.


----------



## tim123 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: DTC P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit malfunction. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

What's a auto scan? How would that be done? I have a $50 dollar pocket scanner and P0480 code is all that comes up


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: DTC P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit malfunction. (tim123)*

Then you would need a real scan tool. You may have 10 faults, hard to say without a real scan.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1260842
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 12:07 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## BigJohnsonRI (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: DTC P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit malfunction. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I would recommend replacing the A/C fan. Usually with a fan concern, it will throw 2 faults. The one that you have, and Fan 2 difficulty of movement (or something like that). But yes, an auto-scan will be more helpful.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: DTC P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit malfunction. (BigJohnsonRI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigJohnsonRI* »_I would recommend replacing the A/C fan. Usually with a fan concern, it will throw 2 faults. The one that you have, and Fan 2 difficulty of movement (or something like that). But yes, an auto-scan will be more helpful.

Yes, but I wonder what fan was replaced? I don't know if they even make aftermarket parts (hope not) but that may be a possibility?


----------



## tim123 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: DTC P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit malfunction. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I put in the radiator fan. It's from VW. Both fans appear to be working OK. Thanks for comments and imput. I guess next step is to get a tool to do an autoscan.


----------

